# Need help with tire



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I had a flat on the rear tire on the JD, it's a 16.9/28, it was full of water, I finally got most of the watter out and after fighting with it got the tire half way off the rim, I can't figure out a way to get it the rest of the way off ?? I want to wire brush the rim and paint some "por15" on it to stop the rust.. How in the heck do I get this tire off the rim??? This tire weighs more than I do LOL...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SCtrailrider said:


> How in the heck do I get this tire off the rim??? This tire weighs more than I do LOL...


I think the best solution is go buy yourself a new tractor with a FEL on it.....or maybe a skid steer.

Merrrrry Christmas!

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'v got 2 with a loader, the one with a flat and another to lift the tire, that doesn't help me get the tire off the rim tho lol....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SCtrailrider said:


> I'v got 2 with a loader, the one with a flat and another to lift the tire, that doesn't help me get the tire off the rim tho lol....


I got you now Chris, you may need to go to Northern Tool or Harbor freight and pick up some tire changing tools/spoons.

Ken-Tool 34645 T45A 37 in. x 3/4 in. Super Duty Tubeless Truck Tire Iron

Regards, Mike

Here is a guy that takes 2 large tires off in under 5 minutes with spoons and a sledge. It will make you out of breath watching....but the following video he mounts two new tires back on the wheels lickety split.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The other thing you need is some good tire lube. It will make way more difference/help than you realize. Lube that tire up where is has to slide off the rim. I would be inclined to flip the whole unit over so you are only righting the weight of the rim. Then work your way around with a tire iron/spoon to work the rim off the tire...

FYI...A lot of tire guys work with the rim/tire still on the tractor and actually prefer it that way.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well during a break to catch my breath, I asked Mr. utube and I watched the video you posted Mike, after my break I put the tire back on the tractor and I got it off, so false alarm....

I do have a few spoons but it was toooo much to go on the ground..

Now to wire brush the rim and paint it with por15 and find a tube, should be much better going back on than coming off me hopes...

Thanks...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tire lube and the correct spoons makes the world of difference. I change a lot of my own tires unless pressed for time I think it is much easier to leave rim on the tractor.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

That guy in the video - it's obvious those weren't the first tractor tires he's ever removed. He was swinging that sledge pretty hard. If his blows missed by an inch or two, he'd be replacing rims as well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tire lube and a selection of tire spoons.

Something else I have done, place a piece of pipe inside the tire from side to side, wrap a chain around it and lift the tire. I find it easier to leave the rim on the tractor to get a tire off, a air powered hydraulic jack makes things easy as well to get it just right far as height.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A good tire guy makes the job look easy. Local guy in his mid/late 50's does a lot of road service for semi trucks. He comes down to my buddy's place to change tires. Its amazing to see him work. Every move is planned any every tires just slides on and off.

Its fun when he has a young helper to watch them work side by side. Kid will work twice as hard, be panting like a dog and get half as many tires changed..


----------

